# Has Diablo 3 gotten any better?



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm sure some of you were disappointed by Diablo 3 when it was released. I uninstalled the game by the end of last Summer. But I'm wondering - has it gotten any better since then?

Part of me kind of misses online games, but on the other hand, I found Diablo 3 absolutely not conducive to playing with others. When I was younger, my SA didn't extend to videogame world, but now it's about the same as it is in the real world. MMOs at least have guilds, where you can join a conversation in guild chat sometimes - but the whole time I played Diablo 3, I only played with a few real-life friends, and haven't exchanged more than two words with anybody online.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope it's still terrible. I'm still not sure exactly what it is but I could play Diablo 2 for hours on end and not really achieve much and have fun, but I cant even play Diablo 3 for 15 minutes without getting bored and closing it.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

It's terrible and nearly impossible at a certain point to upgrade your gear without paying actual money for gold. Some people swear by Path of Exile though, a free D2 clone with modern updates.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't think it's gotten any better. The RMAH was a bad idea imo. I would be into MMO's but my SA does indeed extend to the virtual world as well nowdays.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

The problem is because of the lack of re-playability and the damned auction house. But beyond the auction house everything is predictable. Bosses are scripted, and the storyline is very structured. In Diablo 2 you had to explore to find everything even doing runs took a bit longer but made it more enjoyable.

As for leveling characters the random maps gave more a genuine experience, even if it was only perceived. One LARGE difference was the stat point system and skills. You built your character around a certain build that corresponded to stats. In which your stats had to accommodate your gear as well. But you could also play a variety of non orthodox specs if you had the gear/skill. Where as now the game took WoW's dumbed down approach to make the game more accessible with a shorter learning curve for casual gamers. You have every ability in your arsenal with only a few viable specs, and once you max level a character you never really need to level the same type again. In D2 I had like 3-4 Necros all of different specs, as well as a bunch of others of the same type. If I remember correctly at one point I bought a second account to level more characters and try different specs lol. More options = more re-playability, and more to experience.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll always hate D3 for giving me Carpal tunnel.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, guess I won't be giving it another shot! Thanks for the feedback.

I ended up deciding to re-play The Witcher(the first one) instead :yes


----------



## BackToBasics (Apr 15, 2013)

No way, I LOVE Diablo 3. It is definitely a lot easier now than the good ol pre-patching and nerf days. I never thought I would play video games until I started playing that game. I'm beginning to taper off now but I know I'll be back once an expansion is available. If you're not into paragon leveling, try a hardcore character. Totally different gaming experience IMO.


----------



## Lala Banana (May 1, 2013)

Stopped playing 'cause they nerfed the Wiz, or just nerfed whatever's being commonly used. I loved it. Playing Path Of Exile now, though.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I was never a hardcore Diablo II guy, so III suits me pretty well. I've got no huge complaints but I did kind of lose interest after completing the story once through.


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Its not a good game just yet. But i think they are on the right track. The game is better than it was before and the new team is working to fix the abomination that Jay Wilson has created. The new team seems to be doing well, but the updates are coming slowly. But hey at least the nerfing is finally over. And their working on makign it more d2-ish.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

It's a tad better then it used to be but it's still nothing more really. The new things they've put in just help you find items a bit better even tho their items suck already. Jay Wilson got fired so that's an upside. Get path of exile its free and a **** tonne better even in beta.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Is the dueling patch even out yet?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I would heartily suggest Torchlight II to anyone looking for an inexpensive replacement for Diablo III.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Torchlight 2 is an amazing game. Much more fun than D3 ever was or will be.


----------



## Lala Banana (May 1, 2013)

^^ Yes, Torchlight II! That game's really awesome!


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Lala Banana said:


> Stopped playing 'cause they nerfed the Wiz, or just nerfed whatever's being commonly used. I loved it. Playing Path Of Exile now, though.


Ohhh I tried Path of Exile, it's pretty good, feels like the TRUE successor of Diablo 2 lol. Just kinda lacks story and character depth, but I like the mechanics, classes, skill/gem system. It allows so much freedom in character specialization compared to Diablo 3. The Voice Acting is pretty good too lol, thank you for introducing me to it^^


----------



## Lala Banana (May 1, 2013)

Zyriel said:


> Ohhh I tried Path of Exile, it's pretty good, feels like the TRUE successor of Diablo 2 lol. Just kinda lacks story and character depth, but I like the mechanics, classes, skill/gem system. It allows so much freedom in character specialization compared to Diablo 3. The Voice Acting is pretty good too lol, thank you for introducing me to it^^


Haha! It is! But sometimes I find myself staring blankly at the passive tree like (._.) It's really nice though and I enjoy playing it. My bro plays too and he's more into it than me. Lol. Glad you like it! :high5


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Lala Banana said:


> Haha! It is! But sometimes I find myself staring blankly at the passive tree like (._.) It's really nice though and I enjoy playing it. My bro plays too and he's more into it than me. Lol. Glad you like it! :high5


I have done that on a few characters lol. I try to avoid the weapon specialization talents unless I am sure that is what I am going to use and go for the bonuses in the tree that will benefit my overall play-style or the weakness of the class. Like for melee, the bane is being slowed with frost. For ranged, increased speed and either evade or mana shield. But since you attack less and are constantly moving and kiting, increased crit multiplier or cast speed depending on what skills you use.

The mechanics seems to offer a great hybrid combination for all the classes since it uses the same tree just different starting locations. Like my Duelist for example I went purely Dual Wield which just demolished everything in normal lol except in Cruel I am getting utterly smashed. I think I require more resist gear. Most of the bosses and some areas, I had to switch gear to adapt. But overall it seems that a mixture of survivability and damage are key. On my Shadow, I went bow/traps pretty much. Except on boss fights or elites, I can't scratch them with bow at all really before their shield's regen. So I have to switch my weapons to dual melee and stack poisons quickly and go back to range lol.


----------



## tfsdeth (Jul 20, 2011)

Nah its still awful


----------

